# Willow Point Sat 11/19



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Hunted Willow Point/Sandusky bay. Ice on the rocks and some fringes but the marsh was still open. Not a lot of birds working. Missed one lone bluebill who wanted in so bad he let me reload and fire 5 times. Yes I was that bad. But I made the circus shot, with my trunk completely turned on the black trying to sneak behind me. All and all it was slow. By 9:30 I was back at the truck making breakfast. 

My young chocolate lab made her first retrieve on a black! Both rare moments, so i enjoyed it tremendously. She kept trying to sneak off with it. I think I may have something to work with.

Brian


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

DM , did you hunt the bay side or in the new marshes .take a boat? i am headed up that way next week for a few days. hope everyone will be out deer hunting.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I didn't bring the layout/Sneak cause its too awkward to load on the roof of the yukon myself. I hunted right next to the parking lot by the walking bridge. I had more birds than the guys on the point but thats where I would be (the point). The layouts were hammering away down south of there. Sounded like they were closer to ******'s landing. I went over rt2 and looked down the bay was pretty choppy there. I didn't see birds other than @#$% birds. 

I also hauled out half a garbage bag of other peoples crap... bottles and such. No I am not that good hearted... i just don't like vet bills...

Good luck


----------

